# Got my shoveler and goose back today!



## aaronward9 (Jul 21, 2010)

I killed these 2 about a week a part from each other on a farm pond in N. Ga. The shoveler is an absolutely beautiful duck and the goose was a hoss at just under 12 lbs!  Greg Gallman @ Sportmaster Taxidermy did the work for me.  Hope you like!


----------



## miller-black (Jul 21, 2010)

Those look great man. If you don't mine me asking who was your taxidermy?


----------



## aaronward9 (Jul 21, 2010)

miller-black said:


> Those look great man. If you don't mine me asking who was your taxidermy?



Greg Gallman @ Sportmaster Taxidermy in Chatsworth...


----------



## PaulD (Jul 21, 2010)

Spoonie looks good. That bird had great colors.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome mounts...


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 21, 2010)

Those look awesome!


----------



## capt stan (Jul 22, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Spoonie looks good. That bird had great colors.



 I have to agree 100% thats sweet man!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 22, 2010)

Good looking birds.


----------



## castaway (Jul 22, 2010)

They are both great mounts, but the shoveler is gonna look nice on the wall for sure!


----------



## wingding (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice mounts, Congrats...


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice mounts! That shoveler is awesome, love the colors


----------



## JBax26 (Jul 22, 2010)

They look good.  Congrats


----------



## Bigdipper (Jul 22, 2010)

Couldn't have gotten a better duck my man


----------



## aaronward9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Very nice mounts! That shoveler is awesome, love the colors



thanks for all the replies!  I took another picture of the duck on the wall and you can really see the colors in him.. He's good lookin for sure!


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 26, 2010)

I cant wait to get my drake shoveler and green wing mounted! Looks awesome! I think I found how I want my shoveler to look now


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jul 26, 2010)

Good looking mounts and the gsp in your avatar in nice looking to, do you duck hunt with it ?


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 26, 2010)

Lookin good.  That goose is a hoss!  He's even got Cankles!


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jul 27, 2010)

Spoonies have got to be one of the best looking ducks out there...........great mounts


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking mount, I want a spoonie this year.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jul 29, 2010)

*Home decor!*

Nice birds!  Nothing like some stuffed critters to decorate a new home!     Now all you need is one of those wiley S. Dakota roosters to add to your walls!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 29, 2010)

Where I hunt most of the ducks we shoot are ringers, woodies and teal. last yr a drake spoonie cut accross the decoys and I saw it just in time to tell what it was but not get a shot. That's a great looking mount that shows the colors well.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 7, 2010)

The mounts look great. the Shoveler is on my Hit list.


----------



## caver101 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wish the bobcat Gallman (the older fella) did for me looked that good....I let him keep it it looked so bad. I was NOT HAPPY.

Gallman's son did a deer for me a number of years ago that looks great. I guess the son does the better work of the two. Those mounts look pretty good to me. Mind me asking what the charge is? Would like to find someone local to use.


----------



## quackedout (Aug 23, 2010)

very nice spoon bill!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 23, 2010)

Both nice!Very impressed with the shoveler!!


----------

